
$ curl https://corona-stats.online/ - DanielleMolloy
http://corona-stats.online
======
app4soft
Feature request: _add date /time as text string at the top of output table
table_:

    
    
        $ curl https://corona-stats.online/
        Last updated: Monday (March 16, 2020) 19:00 GMT (UTC+0)
        ╔═════╤═══════════════════════════════════════╤═══════════╤═══════════╤════════╤════════╤═════════════╤═════════════╤══════════╤══════════╗
        ║     │ Country                               │ Confirmed │ Recovered │ Deaths │ Active │ Mortality % │ Recovered % │ 1 Day ▲  │ 1 Week ▲ ║
        ╟─────┼───────────────────────────────────────┼───────────┼───────────┼────────┼────────┼─────────────┼─────────────┼──────────┼──────────╢
        ║     │ World                                 │   167,449 │    76,034 │  6,440 │ 84,975 │        3.85 │       45.41 │ 11,352 ▲ │ 57,654 ▲ ║
        ╟─────┼───────────────────────────────────────┼───────────┼───────────┼────────┼────────┼─────────────┼─────────────┼──────────┼──────────╢

